# Closer to getting our pup



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Talk to the breeder through Facebook.. Go figure...  I think I have only talked to her a couple of times over the phone and of course met her once. We do everything now through Facebook or email. 

Anyways, haven't seen all the pups. But since we have been talking I think she has a ideal of what we want. And has an pup picked out for us. It will be a girl. Don't have pictures yet, but from what she said she will be an try color. I think mostly black, but this is what she said "Little tri female that is beautifully marked with a white blaze chest."

So said to hold that one for us. She mostly has blacks and white (buff) colors. That is the only one that has a bit of a color change. I didn't want all black and hubby didn't want all white. She is suppose to look similar to her "dad".

Well looking forward to pictures now.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

A tri colour girl will be just perfect!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds lovely. Can't wait to see her!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

That is so exciting for you, congratulations in advance! Waiting for piccies..


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ooooooh - a tri girl sounds so lovely - maybe she'll be like little puppy Pip who posts on here, she is gorgeous 
Looking forward to seeing pics - your puppy has so many expectant aunties on here, we've been waiting for your pup for a very, very long time


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Didn't someone suggest Amelia? I love that! My mom's poo is a try color. So cute!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh yes she'll look like the lovely Penny.... Beautiful xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds perfect for you 
I bet you can't wait to see photos!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH That is so great! now you need names because I just dont think Enzo will work for a little girl....you could go Enza that is my husbands aunts name. lol
So exciting that it is getting so close for you!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm, aviation names not so easy with a girl pup!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Loads of girls names lol.....
Nettie, Hattie , Hetty, Betty , Lottie, Eedie, Edna,Vera, Beryl, Peggy , Polly ,Dolly, Kitty, Nora, Agnes, Emse ,iris, Pearl, Coco, Muffin. Truffle,Cookie, Bella, Nelly, Daphne....... Give me a minute erm xxx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL Thanks for all the name ideals...

Well here are the first pictures. She I think is on hold for us. But haven't completely said yes, but I think we will.

Here are the pictures.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope you reach a decision soon! She's lovely.. I would call her Flame or Blaze!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OHHHHH!!! little baby! look at those little feet! ah she is gorgeous!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gorgeous Kim.... Don't show Colin xx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Awww she is lovely,you won't be able to say no. Congratulations x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Kim a Tri colour Beauty to add to my Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue pretty please xxx

She sounds beautiful and I will look forward to lots of photos of your puppy, I am thrilled for you xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow just seen the photos.. silly me forgot to look at page 2 posts ha ha ha... 

She is soooo cute and I like do adore the tri colour. My first ever dog was a tri colour American Cocker and he was my world and more  stunning coat.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How tiny and cute! wow, she is lovely....now, more names.....


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well hubby trust me on the decision on the puppy. This is the only one that she says has Tri-colors. So I will pick this one. 

I never thought I would be picking a puppy this early. How crazy us that. I will get down to see the pup at 2 weeks.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! So exciting!!!!! AHHHHHH!!!! your little girl! finally!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

She is too precious for words!

I have a young cousin named Amelia, they call her Mia for short. I think it's a beautiful name. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yippy you have reserved her, great news and the only tri in the litter, sounds like she was meant to be yours ... Kim I hope you are willing to share her with My Dogs Life catalogue ... please pretty cockapoo please  

Happy Happy happy ... now just the name, the tricky bit


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Yay! She has the most adorable little feet! 

I know the time will drag but it will be so worth the wait


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats! So happy your going to have your little girl in 8 weeks! Yay!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

A tri girl will be lovely, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness how gorgeous is she - brand new baby girl. I love her


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well its official she is now ours. Hubby wrote back "Acceptable  That's our dog."

So we agree, so text the breeder to let her know we will take her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations on your new puppy girl


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Loads of girls names lol.....
> Nettie, Hattie , Hetty, Betty , Lottie, Eedie, Edna,Vera, Beryl, Peggy , Polly ,Dolly, Kitty, Nora, Agnes, Emse ,iris, Pearl, Coco, Muffin. Truffle,Cookie, Bella, Nelly, Daphne....... Give me a minute erm xxx


Definitely with Karen on Agnes and Daphne I like Maud too. She is beautiful and will bring you sooo much joy.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Ok female aviation names- Piper, Delta, Dakota, Echo, Shadow.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Ok female aviation names- Piper, Delta, Dakota, Echo, Shadow.


Yes like some of those.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh how does it feel Kim knowing that she's here and you've chosen her at last xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Amelia.....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jet.. There was a female Gladiator called Jet here in the UK.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Piper...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Piper definitely a great name.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm inclined to go with Piper. Since we have a Piper Cherokee. Don't think we will be selling the airplane any time soon. But have to ask hubby and see what he thinks of Piper as the name.



> wilfiboy Gosh how does it feel Kim knowing that she's here and you've chosen her at last xx


Good, but the weird part is I haven't even seen her yet. So will have to make a drive down to Tampa to meet her. May make a trip down there then stop by my parents. Maybe July 24th, since my sister is staying with them right now and will be off work then. I'm sure they would like to see pictures of the puppy.



> RuthMill Jet.. There was a female Gladiator called Jet here in the UK.


Okay thinking Roman Gladiator's......


----------

